# internal exception: java.io.ioexception: an existing connection was forcibly closed by remote host ?



## ahmed.salayi (14. Aug 2014)

also seit 1 Woche bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Lösung
Bisher konnte mich NIX helfen..

Ich habe einen *Debian 7 x86_64 Minimal* Server mit *Java version "1.7.0_65"*

Den Server habe ich für *Minecraft *.. 
Ich weiß das Spiel ist bisschen kindisch aber ist mein Lieblings Spiel 

Jeder *10.-15. Minute* werden alle *Players die online sind* aus dem Spiel *raus geworfen *
und kriegen in ihrem bildschirm einen text:
*"internal exception: java.io.ioexception: an existing connection was forcibly closed by remote host"*

Der *Server Console* wird für *10 Sekunden* nichts reagieren.
Es zeigt nicht mal dass sich jemand ausgeloggt hat obwohl alle raus gekickt sind vom Spiel.
Die Spieler können bis zu *10 sekunden* nicht wieder im Spiel einloggen.
Falls sie doch versuchen ein zu loggen kriegen sie diese nachricht:
*"Same nick is already Playing"*

Nach ca. *10 Sekunden* Wird der Server wieder gut laufen
Der Console zeigt dass alle Spieler sich ausgeloggt haben

aber der Fehler taucht wie gesagt jeder* 10. - 15. minute* auf und ich verliere deshalb meinen *Spieler* T.T

Was kann ich denn dagegen unternehmen :c *HILFEEE ich STERBEEE T.T*


----------



## ahmed.salayi (14. Aug 2014)

hilfeee :c


----------



## OutOfBeerExept. (16. Aug 2014)

Du musst die minecraft Serverconfig Datei (Server.properties) anpassen...

Der entscheidende Eintrag ist 

player-idle-timeout=0


Hier nochmal zum nachlesen....

server.properties - Minecraft Wiki


Viel spaß, beim nicht mehr gekicked werden


----------

